# Looking for a anti vax friendly ped near sebring florida



## Paige Nicole M (May 23, 2017)

I just moved to the area and I don't know where much is. Looking for a ped that went shame me for my stance


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

Hopefully someone in the area can give you more direct advice. Or, you could try posting on the vax forums. 


But, my advice is look for a family practitioner, not a pediatrician. Family practitioner's aren't as focused on vaxes, IMO. Also, think how much you need a doctor. IMO, you need a doctor when you NEED a doctor. If you're not doing vaccines, regular wellness checks are pointless. If you have a concern, go to the doctor about that concern. 


Good luck!!!


----------

